# I can't catch a break



## kyle2601

So for the last week I have had my 900 on jack stands doing a new clutch kit and Brand new cobras all the way around. Spent right at $1700.00 bucks this week alone. Kick the stands out from under it and roll out in the street and light the tires up and 4x4 kicked in and shredded the pinion gear AGAIN!!!! Now I have to spend another $1000.00 on a new diff. 

I think after the toy run I am going to go ahead and pull the motor and do a top end cause this thing is smoking like a freight train. This hobby is getting out of hand for me. I have got to quit tearing my POS up.


----------



## berto

Should of bought a can am


----------



## kyle2601

Aint no way!!! Mine has just been used a lot and most of it under the influence and Dumb Chit Joey always makes me do. I's going to blame him for everything.


----------



## berto

HAHA yeah i hear ya


----------



## Hotrod

How the hell did the 4x4 kick in you dumbass lmao


----------



## Hotrod

Can Ams never do what we do, ever! Still never see them go in what we crawl off in


----------



## kyle2601

Not sure but that cv tech is freaking awesome. I was smoking those laws on concrete. I think on hard pack with low tire psi I can tote the front wheels. I am ordering a diff tomorrow and will be Rdy for a tg ride.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Can am*

Never again.... NEVER EVER again.... my 2013 XMR1000 has been the biggest POS I have ever owned and once again it is at the dealer getting warranty work done. Right at 50 hours on it and so far
stripped out propeller shaft
numerous air faults
no high beams
lights stay on when you turn it off but hey the do go off about the time the battery is dead
melted seat and a melted hole in the airbox

The list just goes on and on....... my buddy has one he bought the same day I did and he hasn't had a single problem I just got teh freaking lemon.

It goes to teh shop after every ride... as soon as I am not upside down on a trade it is getting gone!

With that said when it is running right I love it it, I back through holes people are stuck in and hardly ever use 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Hotrod

What sucks about can am is their 4x4 isn't a true 4x4. I still see the 3 wheel spin. Plus, anytime it throws a code, it has to go to the dealer unless you have the 5k scan tool


----------



## Tail'in around

Hotrod said:


> Can Ams never do what we do, ever! Still never see them go in what we crawl off in


I have a buddy with a RZR that all he does is work on his after every ride but rides just as hard as alot of you. To me some cold ones, listing to the stereo, shooting video's and pics, watching people crawl off in holes as stuff gets torn up. Don't get any better. Shoot, it's even cooler to see three or four people that are pushing and pulling their buddies out covered head to toe and worn out laughing about how hard they just worked when I got to relax watching them and hand them a fresh cold one for providing me with more pics and entertainment. Simply washing mine and being ready for the next time out without turning a wrench almost everytime, now that's a blast to me. I guess I will still be hanging out with the Can Am folks. lol


----------



## dabossgonzo

*not anymore*



Hotrod said:


> What sucks about can am is their 4x4 isn't a true 4x4. I still see the 3 wheel spin. Plus, anytime it throws a code, it has to go to the dealer unless you have the 5k scan tool


Not if you have a 2013 don't have the instructions with me now they are at the office but you d0 a sequence between turning the key off and on and hitting the brake (I think three times each alternating between key and brake but not positive) and it will give you a list of all tripped codes from there you can clear them one at a time. 
I haven't tried it on my bike so not positive this is even true but guys on the Can Am forum say it works.


----------



## berto

Hotrod said:


> What sucks about can am is their 4x4 isn't a true 4x4. I still see the 3 wheel spin. Plus, anytime it throws a code, it has to go to the dealer unless you have the 5k scan tool


im pretty sure the new ones have that fixed.

And can ams have been toting the wheels since the first clutch kit was installed back in the day. Nothing new there.


----------



## Hotrod

berto said:


> im pretty sure the new ones have that fixed.
> 
> And can ams have been toting the wheels since the first clutch kit was installed back in the day. Nothing new there.


Several Mavericks ride with us, I still see the 3 wheel 4x4


----------



## berto

the 2014 xrs dps have the QE dif.


----------



## Hotrod

Finally


----------



## WRsteveX

Tail'in around said:


> I have a buddy with a RZR that all he does is work on his after every ride but rides just as hard as alot of you. To me some cold ones, listing to the stereo, shooting video's and pics, watching people crawl off in holes as stuff gets torn up. Don't get any better. Shoot, it's even cooler to see three or four people that are pushing and pulling their buddies out covered head to toe and worn out laughing about how hard they just worked when I got to relax watching them and hand them a fresh cold one for providing me with more pics and entertainment. Simply washing mine and being ready for the next time out without turning a wrench almost everytime, now that's a blast to me. I guess I will still be hanging out with the Can Am folks. lol


this is what i do. watch, cruise around, wash, repeat. minus the cold ones. mines up for sale right now though. gonna get out of it for now.


----------

